# Finding Parts for Rena XP3?



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find parts for a Rena XP3 Canister Filter?

Any websites in Canada or stores between Niagara and Toronto?

I would appreciate any help, I would like to order some new O-Rings...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Try mail order pet supply or mops for short, they carry Rena.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just a heads up...the inside "ring" is actually more of a bumper if that's what you think you need 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/49277-inner-o-ring-xp3-broken.html


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Jordin said:


> Does anyone know where I can find parts for a Rena XP3 Canister Filter?
> 
> Any websites in Canada or stores between Niagara and Toronto?
> 
> I would appreciate any help, I would like to order some new O-Rings...


Most Canadian Online Retailers sell the kit for the Rena XP Filter.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pf-apzgsk/Filstar+XP+Filter+Gasket+Kit.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/filstar-gasket-p-5762.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c153977/c378107281/p17641745.html
http://www.bigalspets.ca/Rena-XP-Ga...&field_brandtextbin=Rena&searchRank=salesrank
--
Paul


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Y2KGT. Now I might get to make use of my completely useless XP3. I think it's the O ring that's cause my filter to failed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks Y2KGT. Now I might get to make use of my completely useless XP3. I think it's the O ring that's cause my filter to failed.


You're welcome.
I think these filters are fantastic. I have 2 XP3 and 2 XP4 filters currently running and will be buying a couple more XP4 during Boxing Week. One of the things I like about Rena is how inexpensive replacement parts are and how easily available they are too. They're also dead simple to prime which is one of the most frustrating things about some Canister Filters.
--
Paul


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information on getting parts everyone.

I got an XP3 last week to put on my 65 Gallon tank and I love it so far.

Totally silent, lots of flow and tons of space for media. I love the square baskets and dividers. It makes it very easy to add any type of media I'd like.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks Y2KGT. Now I might get to make use of my completely useless XP3. I think it's the O ring that's cause my filter to failed.


The quick connect has two really small O rings as well. The O ring kit does not come with them in it. Renas description of parts and gaskets does not mention them.

The latch on the quick connect seems to damage them over time.

If you have an odd leak coming out the top and filling up the motor compartment with water it could be these small O rings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

The best place to get Rena parts is directly from them.

They don't offer all of the parts to retailers to sell to their customers and advise retailers to direct them to their Planet Rena site.

http://www.planetrenadirect.com/category/planetrena.parts.rena_filstar_xp_parts/


----------

